# Is this hashimoto's?



## kermit (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a question about hashimotos or just thyroid disease overall.... a year ago i started birth control pills. About 2/3 weeks after i started them i started feeling very tired and just not my self but i thought it was just me geting used to them and continued taking them. About 6 months into taking them i had become so ill i was unable to leave my house. I went to the dr and they didnt know what was wrong so i told them i have a family history of thyroid problems and asked them to run a test.
The test came back to show my t3 n t4 levels at normal level and my tsh at 84.6
The dr order more scans and tests to be done and found two nodules n my thyroid was enlarged, he told me he thought i had cancer and when i mentioned the birth control pills and how i felt fine til i started them he told me i have to get off of them right away
So i stoped them within the next week and then 2 months later he sent me in for radioactive uptake test and said there is no cancer and put me on levythroxine
i had many reactions to this medication including headaches every day for months and bleeding nose right with it and a racing heart, needles to say i felt a lot worse 
i called him and he didnt respond so prolly didnt think anything of it 
its now 6 months since i started the medication and i am sick once again and just got released from the hospital because my heart was reaching 160 bpm and my TSH levels show that my thyroid is very overactive now because my thyroid is working perfectly fine on its own and doesnt need meds
The hospital called my dr and asked what they should do and he said just lower my medication by one dose so i am now on 0.088 instead of 0.1
What I would like to know is your opinion on this, does it sound like hashimoto's or could it be just a reaction to the meds that i have been on?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

kermit said:


> I have a question about hashimotos or just thyroid disease overall.... a year ago i started birth control pills. About 2/3 weeks after i started them i started feeling very tired and just not my self but i thought it was just me geting used to them and continued taking them. About 6 months into taking them i had become so ill i was unable to leave my house. I went to the dr and they didnt know what was wrong so i told them i have a family history of thyroid problems and asked them to run a test.
> The test came back to show my t3 n t4 levels at normal level and my tsh at 84.6
> The dr order more scans and tests to be done and found two nodules n my thyroid was enlarged, he told me he thought i had cancer and when i mentioned the birth control pills and how i felt fine til i started them he told me i have to get off of them right away
> So i stoped them within the next week and then 2 months later he sent me in for radiation treatment and said there is no cancer and put me on levythroxine
> ...


Do you have any actual lab numbers you can post with reference ranges?

You say your TSH was 84 which is extremely high yet your T# and T4 was normal - This in itself is not normal and should have raised additional questions. TSH should not be pumping like that if your T3 and T4 were normal.

Have you had a pituitary MRI?

You say you had radiation. You mean radiactive iodine (RAI) ablation to destroy your thyroid? If so, how did you go hyper adfter having no thyroid unless the RAI did not work? Im confused by the progression of what happened.


----------



## kermit (Nov 15, 2009)

sry i had radioactive uptake test done not actual radiation to destroy the thyroid 
and they didnt even look twice at the fact my t3 and t4 levels were normal and my tsh was the highest they have seen other then in one cancer patient which i guess is why they went right to cancer 
no i dont have any actual reference pages i can post at the moment and i did not have a pituitary mri


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

What was the result of the uptake test?

If you've got truly normal Free T4 and Free T3 the one thing I can guess that would produce a TSH that high and keep your component numbers normal is a TSH producing pituitary tumor which is likely to be picked up with a contrast MRI. Hashi's can also cause these type of start and stop patterns and so can your nodules.

Those nodules can be interefering with something causing that kind of craziness. You need to find a decent doc and you need more tests in my opinion.


----------



## kermit (Nov 15, 2009)

he didnt say much about the results of the uptake test other then it wasnt cancer and i have bumps on my thyroid (which i already knew from an ultrasound)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kermit said:


> I have a question about hashimotos or just thyroid disease overall.... a year ago i started birth control pills. About 2/3 weeks after i started them i started feeling very tired and just not my self but i thought it was just me geting used to them and continued taking them. About 6 months into taking them i had become so ill i was unable to leave my house. I went to the dr and they didnt know what was wrong so i told them i have a family history of thyroid problems and asked them to run a test.
> The test came back to show my t3 n t4 levels at normal level and my tsh at 84.6
> The dr order more scans and tests to be done and found two nodules n my thyroid was enlarged, he told me he thought i had cancer and when i mentioned the birth control pills and how i felt fine til i started them he told me i have to get off of them right away
> So i stoped them within the next week and then 2 months later he sent me in for radioactive uptake test and said there is no cancer and put me on levythroxine
> ...


If you do have Hashimoto's, you could be in the hyper phase of it or, you could just be hyperthyroid.

What were your test results when you were in the hospital; do you have them? If you do, we would also need the ranges.

Have you had any antibodies' tests such as TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab?

Sounds to me like you are trying to be hyperthyroid.


----------

